# Bildübertragung via Netzwerk



## BennHi (27. April 2014)

*Bildübertragung via Netzwerk*

Ist es möglich eine Bildübertragung, zum beispiel zu Beamern via Netzwerk zu betreiben?
Sprich ein erweiterter/geklonter Bildschirm nur dass ich kein DVI/HDMI/...-Kabel einsetze sondern ein Netzwerkkabel?

Oder ist das auch vlielleicht noch steigerbar indem ich das über Wlan laufen lasse?


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2014)

*AW: Bildübertragung via Netzwerk*

Vielleicht mit so nem Teil: LOGILINK HD0102 - Video Extender HDMI über CAT5 bis 30 Meter bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## BennHi (27. April 2014)

*AW: Bildübertragung via Netzwerk*

erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort 

sieht ja schon ganz nett aus  über wlan geht sowas aber nicht?


----------



## keinnick (27. April 2014)

*AW: Bildübertragung via Netzwerk*

Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt  Wireless-HDMI-Set Preisvergleich | Wireless-HDMI-Sets - Preise bei idealo.de
 Ich weiß aber nicht, wie die Qualität via WLAN ausfällt...


----------



## BennHi (27. April 2014)

*AW: Bildübertragung via Netzwerk*

xD ok sind zwar happige Preise aber es gibt echt nix was es nicht gibt xD

wegen dem teil mit kabel, könnte man sowas splitten und mit 2 empfängern dann auf zwei Bildschirmen/Beamern gleichzeitig laufen lassen? 


oder wäre es dann praktischer und/oder günstiger nen hdmi splitter zu nehmen?


----------



## Aer0 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Bildübertragung via Netzwerk*

Billige Alternative:
2 Pcs im Netzwerk und mit dem an dem der beamer angeschlossen ist per remotedesktopunterstützung/vnc oder diverser anderer remote software auf den haupt pc zugreifen und somit den bildschirm übertragen bekommen.
Nachteile: DirectX geht meist nicht und es ist nicht so flüssig.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2014)

*AW: Bildübertragung via Netzwerk*

Was genau hast Du denn überhaupt vor? Wenn es um Spiele geht, wirst Du vermutlich bei allem anderen außer einer normalen direkten Verbindung per HDMI ein Lag haben ^^


----------



## BennHi (28. April 2014)

geht hauptsächlich um die Übertragung von Filmen/Videos. 

Mir ist grad die Idee gekommen, dass man doch einen Rapsberry Pi mit Linux und VLC-Player mit ein einem Host-Pc via LAN verbinden kann, und dann nen Videostream laufen lässt. Würde gehen oder?

schafft ein Rapsberry 1920x1080@30Hz? oder gar 60Hz? oder muss man runter auf 720p?


----------



## shadie (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bildübertragung via Netzwerk*

Ein Freund von mir hat ein Wohnzimmer mit einem Beamer hinter der Couch und an der Leinwand (3-4 Meter entfernt ohne Barrieren einen HTPC.

Er nutzt einen ähnlichen Wirless Lan Empfänger/Sender wie die bereits erwähnten:
Wireless-HDMI-Set Preisvergleich | Wireless-HDMI-Sets - Preise bei idealo.de

Wenn er den PC startet dauert es locker 5 Minuten, bis das Videosignal übertragen wird.
Dann läuft es aber auch gut.

Sobald aber eine einzige Person aufsteht oder den Arm blöd bewegt, bricht das Signal ab und es dauert wieder 5-10 Minuten bis es läuft.

Dieses Set hat bei Ihm 495 € gekostet und es funktioniert nicht gescheit trotz idealer Bedingungen, kann da nur von abraten.


Bzgl. Raspberry Pi, das müsste man mal testen, würde mich auch interessieren, würde es ja ma testen, habe heute nur keine Zeit....
Vermute aber der Prozzi ist dafür zu schwach vom Pi.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bildübertragung via Netzwerk*

Ist es nicht schlauer, sich einfach ne Netzwerkfestplatte zu holen? Oder nen neuen Player, der auch per (W)Lan auf den PC zugreifen kann?


----------



## shadie (28. April 2014)

*AW: Bildübertragung via Netzwerk*

Plant er ja aktuell mit dem Pi, ist nur die Frage, ob der das schafft 

ein anderer Player für 1080P wäre z.b. dieser:
http://www.amazon.de/Live-Media-Player-HDMI-MPEG1/dp/B005MYX33K


Dieses drahtlos HDMI würde ICH nicht anfassen.
Zu teuer und hat Abbrüche in der Übertragung.


----------

